# looking for barrel utilty keys



## zipp (Jul 7, 2012)

does any one have any barrel keys they want to sale????I'm not trying to go broke,so save your rediculous prices....thank u......


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

First of all, you're an E2 so you can't legally use them, even if were legal to use them in the first place.

Secondly, I'd be happy to let UI or CL&P know you're interested in obtaining a set. :thumbsup:


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

what are barrel keys


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

darren79 said:


> what are barrel keys


Its a key for a barrel lock....










The barrel lock secures the meter/meter ring.










You need a special key to open it...


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

For some reason I don't think someone will step up and sell one of those on a public forum.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

zipp said:


> does any one have any barrel keys they want to sale????I'm not trying to go broke,so save your rediculous prices....thank u......


Anyone have the keys to the cash register at my local 7-11?


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

The only key for the cash register I have looks like this http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view?back=http%3A%2F%2Fus.yhs4.search.yahoo.com%2Favg%2Fsearch%3Fei%3DUTF-8%26p%3Dglock%26type%3Dyahoo_avg_hs2-tb-web_chrome_us&w=160&h=116&imgurl=www.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dglock%23focal%3D8c70832b9ef7cb52fa89868a38f721c5%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fimages.wikia.com%252fresidentevil%252fimages%252f8%252f8d%252fGlock17.jpg&size=&name=search&rcurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dglock%23focal%3D8c70832b9ef7cb52fa89868a38f721c5%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fimages.wikia.com%252fresidentevil%252fimages%252f8%252f8d%252fGlock17.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bing.com%2Fimages%2Fsearch%3Fq%3Dglock%23focal%3D8c70832b9ef7cb52fa89868a38f721c5%26furl%3Dhttp%253a%252f%252fimages.wikia.com%252fresidentevil%252fimages%252f8%252f8d%252fGlock17.jpg&p=glock&type=&no=2&tt=115&oid=http%3A%2F%2Fts4.mm.bing.net%2Fimages%2Fthumbnail.aspx%3Fq%3D4952510229840335%26id%3D08cf7ba41b31c2da508086e05c322a28&tit=Glock+17+-+Resident+Evil+Wiki+-+The+Resident+Evil+encyclopedia&sigr=1521di26q&sigi=14rfj6agv&sigb=12vk7uo73&fr=yhs-avgb-chrome


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

darren79 said:


> The only key for the cash register I have looks like this


[fixed it for you...no charge :thumbsup:]


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

zipp said:


> does any one have any barrel keys they want to sale????I'm not trying to go broke,so save your rediculous prices....thank u......


Call your POCO...see if they have an extra set laying around that they will sell you. :jester::no:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

zipp said:


> does any one have any barrel keys they want to sale????I'm not trying to go broke,so save your rediculous prices....thank u......


People sell them all of the time. Be prepared to spend hundreds on them. If you are looking for some cheap way to open them, buy a grinder.

Toolguysrus.com


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Celtic said:


> Its a key for a barrel lock....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it common usage in the States for these?
I have never seen meter rings like those here in Manitoba


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

wcord said:


> Is it common usage in the States for these?
> I have never seen meter rings like those here in Manitoba


There is a great big world out there. (not all are honest folks)


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

wcord said:


> Is it common usage in the States for these?
> I have never seen meter rings like those here in Manitoba


They are USUALLY used in places where the meters are stolen, altered, or when someone switches out the meter for a different one, to lower the monthly meter reading.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

PM'd you.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I just use a grinder, and toss ring in trash.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Someone notify the Chinese Embassy that their domestic spies here are dropping the ball by not manufacturing these keys..

It is a gold mine just waiting to be picked clean by a savvy company..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's a crazy option that nobody has considered yet. Get a permit and notify the poco you need the meter unlocked. It works every time. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Here's a crazy option that nobody has considered yet. Get a permit and notify the poco you need the meter unlocked. It works every time. :thumbsup:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Thats all i have to say to that.

It takes my POCO a week to unlock a meter.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> Thats all i have to say to that.
> ...


In that case, I would just use an angle grinder. :brows: I watched a poco lineman do it that way once because he didn't have the right keys. :laughing:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

I_get_shocked said:


> PM'd you.


"Perfection is now within reach"

LMAO :laughing:


----------



## todim2010 (Aug 1, 2012)

*We have those in florida, ga, il, etc*




wcord said:


> Is it common usage in the States for these?
> I have never seen meter rings like those here in Manitoba


----------



## zipp (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm looking to buy one......if anyone has one.......


----------



## Nukie Poo (Sep 3, 2012)

zipp said:


> I'm looking to buy one......if anyone has one.......


I know how to "pick" those damn things using crazy glue, pulverized baking soda, a cabinet point screw driver and an 8-32 screw. No joke.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*OR*



Shockdoc said:


> I just use a grinder, and toss ring in trash.


Or this


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I have one. Since these seem to be so in demand, the first $3000 takes it. :whistling2:


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

Anyone selling the locks? I'm going to start putting one on every panel changeout.


----------

